# Super Deck



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Saw different opinions on older threads, looking at using for this house. 
The current finish looks like old, poorly applied oil. It is dry.
Any new opinions? Superdeck


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

To answer your question Chris, No I have never used it. Our Frazee stores just put it on there shelves and to this day no one has tried it.I think every one is wait for some one to try it. If they gave me a few gallons I would try it.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We used some Super Deck products, not that one.
We used the penetrating oil, semi-transparent oil,
their solid hybrid type and their strippers and brighteners.
We were happy with them.
We saw the semi-transparent this third summer, its still ok.
Everything else we used this year.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

That doesn't look too super. They sell it at my Do It Best, I don't get the most knowledgeable service there so I doubt I will buy it.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

We have used a lot of SuperDeck. It smells like hell but is a great product.:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Started this job today, well, tried! It is raining!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

i can relate


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Finished, it really should have been cobbed and restained. 
Ended up using SW Deckscapes.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Chris what process did you guys use to prep it? Which SW stain did you use (water or oil)


----------

